# Folic Acid 5mg advice please?



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Hi,

As I am overweight the fertility clinic prescribed me 5mg of Folic Acid ... sorry if this is tmi but ever since I have started taking it I have an upset stomach first thing in the morning (I have been taking it in the evning with my main meal) and I am wondering if its the folic acid that is upsetting my stomach? Has anyone else had a similar experience?

I have drastically changed my diet so I'm not sure if it's the folic acid or just my body getting used to me putting different foods into it?


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,

I think it's very unlikely this is due to the folic acid but there's an outside chance it may be. See: http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/diet-and-nutrition/medicines/folic-acid-5mg-tablets.html for side effects (mild stomach upset, but rare).

I've been on 5mg folic acid since January and I've been fine. I suspect it's more likely your body getting used to different foods, especially if (for example) you've introduced lots of fruit and veg and you're not used to it.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Petardita ... I'm thinking maybe it is more to do with the change in diet too!

It just seems to have coincided with the start of taking the folic acid.x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Butterfly wishes, if your diet has changed drastically, yes that might well upset things - taking the folic acid in addition to the changes may have made the stomach upsets a bit worse... once your body gets used to the new regime it'll calm down - I would say though if it continues I would revisit your gp to check for any food intolerences you may have.... well done on your weight loss so far - the thoughts of me possibly holding my newborn baby was all the incentive I needed - just take your weightloss and exercise programme at a steady pace.

You'll get there - well done.
Sheila


----------

